# To build or not to build speakers for a HT



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have the following equipment:
Paradigm Studio 80 v2 speakers for my main channels
Paradigm Studio CC570 v3 for my center
Paradigm Studio ADP470 v3 surrounds
DCM tf700 rear surrounds
KLH ASW10 sub... Soon to be replaced with a PSA Triax
Denon AVR 4520ci


I will be converting my 2 car garage into a Home theater (not sure when but I would like to do it soon), and I am unsure of what to do about speakers.

Here is the question... 
Is it going to make a difference running all store bought speakers vs DIY for HT use only?

I have been looking into this DIY setup for the theater... SEOS 12/AE TD12M, and I would build 11 speakers for a 11.1 or 11.2 (depending on whether or not I need a 2nd sub). I know for music listening buying different speakers can make a major difference, but is it necessary for a HT only setup? I am serious about this question and would like to hear what others think about this.

Donning flame suit (just in case)....


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I think that if you already have your speakers and you like them, at least give them a run in the new HT before you spend a bunch of money and time building some. I prefer to build only because I could not afford the quality of speakers/subs that I want, and I really enjoy building speakers. For example: I hate working on my hot tub even though I could figure it out and save money - I'm happy to pay the man for that. Depends how you want to spend your time I guess. (My vote is for the SEOS build!!!)


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

dougc said:


> I think that if you already have your speakers and you like them, at least give them a run in the new HT before you spend a bunch of money and time building some. I prefer to build only because I could not afford the quality of speakers/subs that I want, and I really enjoy building speakers. For example: I hate working on my hot tub even though I could figure it out and save money - I'm happy to pay the man for that. Depends how you want to spend your time I guess. (My vote is for the SEOS build!!!)


I keep looking at this too...
I need 6 more Paradigms if I want to have them all matching for a 11.1 setup... With the Triax, I am not sure they will be able to keep up and the SEOS are much more efficient. I figure they would have a much easier time keeping up with the sub, but will they sound as good as the Paradigms at the same spl? With Audessy will they be noticeably better or worse than the Paradigms? I know building my own speakers would be fun and I would most likely appreciate them more. I could always sell the Paradigms to recover most of the expenses of making the SEOS too.


In your situation... Can you hear a noticeably difference in Store bought speakers that are more expensive than DIY in a HT only setup?


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

ellisr63 said:


> I keep looking at this too...
> I need 6 more Paradigms if I want to have them all matching for a 11.1 setup... With the Triax, I am not sure they will be able to keep up and the SEOS are much more efficient. I figure they would have a much easier time keeping up with the sub, but will they sound as good as the Paradigms at the same spl? With Audessy will they be noticeably better or worse than the Paradigms? I know building my own speakers would be fun and I would most likely appreciate them more. I could always sell the Paradigms to recover most of the expenses of making the SEOS too.
> 
> In your situation... Can you hear a noticeably difference in Store bought speakers that are more expensive than DIY in a HT only setup?


How loud are you planning on listening to your new setup that the paradigms wouldn't be able to keep up? Ya that triax is a champ but unless you plan on having a night club type listening experience I think they'll be able to hang. Lol unless you are itching to experiment I'd just finish off what you already have. That's just my two cents.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Right now I listen to movies around -20 on the 4520.... When we build a HT it will be double the size of the current room size. I assume that I will be pushing them pretty hard at that point. I also like the idea of having very efficient speakers so I don't use as much electricity. to run the amp


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I noticed an immediate improvement when I replaced the drivers in my old Advent Reference TMM with the Dayton RS 7" drivers. This is where it all began for me in the DIY world when I weighed in what I paid for them originally and realized that I could have built much better for half the price. Granted I went from 6 to 7" and the XO is probably not right for them, but the difference was night and day better. I'm pretty sure that you would be pleased with a full DIY build to replace all your speakers, and would be proud that you made them yourself.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Well... Yesterday I was browsing Craiglist and I found a pair of La Scalas for $500. I emailed the seller and picked them up last night. They were pretty grungy looking... So today I sanded them down a bit, primered , and painted them flat black. They don't look new, but from the seating area they look fine. When I get to build a HT out of the garage they will be behind a AT screen. So for the time being it looks like I might just do some in expensive mods to them to get them to sound their best. I unplugged my Paradigm Studio 80 v2 speakers and plugged them in... They sound much better than I remember them being. I am currently running the Denon 4520ci with the Paradigm settings. Once I get the Triax in and some Heresy speakers I will re calibrate the Denon.


----------

